# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  قًٍلًٍتًٍ مًٍأإأحًٍبًٍهًٍ وانا مًٍجًٍنًٍوًٍنًٍهًٍـًٍ فًٍيًٍهًٍ

## عاشقة المستحييل

قلت ما أحبـه وأنا مجنون فيـه
ما بـيه يـــشوف حالـه من غلاهـ
قلت ماهمني لوفكر بغيري ويبيه
ماأبي أحرق قلبي وضلوعي بهواهـ
دوووم أكذب ودقات قلبي تناديه
أكابر حتى بأشواقي وأعاني معانهـ
هذا حالي لا قرب قلت:لأ ما أبيه
ولابعـًـد قلت ياويل حالى على فرقاهـ
والله أحبه وأعشقه عشق وأموت فيه
حفرت بقلبي حروفه وهو مطلبه ومناهـ
مابي أكشف له عن داخلي وأني أغليه
خلوهـ يتوهـ بعيوني يشوف الحب والأهـ
أحب حب لويدري يقول غيره وش أبي فيه
يقول هذا مناتي ومطلب فكري ورجواهـ
أحبه بصمت وأعانـي من اللي أسويه
أتعذب حتى برقادي كل ما ألتفت ألقاهـ
صورته تسكن خيالي وبروحي أفتديه
يشهد على الله مهما أبتعدنا مستحيل أنساهـ
حسبي على طبعي كيف يأذيني ويأذيه
عمركم شفتوا إنسـان جاحد بمـحتـواهـ
هذا أنا لا أقبل قلت من قال أني أبيه
وإلى منه أبتعد صرخت ضلوعــي أهـواهـ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جميل ما ستطرتيه من حروف

----------


## نور الهدايه

يعطيك العافيه اختي 
على الكلمات حلوه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووور 


لاخلا ولا عدم من طلتكم البهيهـ

لا تحرموني تواجدكم بمتصفحاتي 

دمتوا متواصلين معي 
تحيااااتووو 


عاشقة المستحيل...~ْ}

----------

